# Model Steam Engine



## Jack (Jul 17, 2007)

This is a little better photo of the small steam engine that I recently finished.


----------



## Alex (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice work. Is it made from castings?


----------



## loggerhogger (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice Job!!! I agree, each time i build one, by skill get a little better than the last one. One day, I'll go back and really fix all of the little goofs on the ones already built :lol:


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 27, 2007)

Your engine is nice and I like the detal.


----------

